# sporadische Sicherungsauslösung: Was tun?



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Mai 2017)

*sporadische Sicherungsauslösung: Was tun?*

Ich hatte heute zweimal eine durchgeknallte Sicherung. Sämtliche Geräte funktionieren fehlerfrei, alles geht, mache ich die 16A Sicherung wieder rein, geht es wieder, nach dem ersten mal löste die Sicherung ca. 2h später wieder aus. Belastungen hängen nicht dran, zumindest aktuell.  Ein Faltrechner, 200W, Kühlschrank, ein paar Lampen, Spielrechner, 400W, das war es.

Ich hatte schon zweimal lose Kabel, weil die Elektrik alt ist, man hörte es knistern (Funkenstrecke) oder eine Lampe flackerte, festziehen der Klemmen half. Dann hatte ich schon einige defekte Geräte, wie platzende Halogenlampen, die zum Sicherungensauslösen führten. Aber noch nie ging ohne großartige Belastung oder Defekt die Sicherung einfach so aus und nichts ist kaputt. Der FI-Schutzschalter löst nicht aus.

Vermutung 1: Ein böser Nachbar klaut mir Strom. Ich habe jetzt man alles in der Wohnung abgeklemmt und der Zähler ging 15min auf null, da fließt nichts an anderer Stelle ab.

Vermutung 2: Irgendeine Komponente zieht zuviel Strom, aber alles geht, nichts wird warm. Kühlschrank habe ich noch im Verdacht, angehende Heizung könnte es auch sein.

Vermutung 3: Irgendwo liegen Kabel blank und wenn  sie sich unter Last leicht ausdehnen und sich iegungen ändern, stoßen sie zusammen und die Sicherung löst aus. 


Habt Ihr andere Ideen, können z.B. Sicherungen altern? Und wie könnten man Vermutung 3 eingrenzen, ohne die gesamte Elektrik, also sämtliche übertapazierten Dosen, aufzumachen? Ein gutes Gefühl habe ich mit der Situation  nicht, denn irgendwas stimmt nicht. Ich warte nochmal ab, ob es ein drittes mal passiert


----------



## IICARUS (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: sporadische Sicherungsauslösung: Was tun?*

So wie du das ganze beschreibst ist es ja schon Lebensgefährlich, da sollte auch nur ein Elektriker dran.
Ansonsten können es auch Spannungsspitzen sein wenn ein Gerät einschaltet.

Zum Beispiel Rechner einschalten oder der Kompressor des Kühlschrank usw.


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: sporadische Sicherungsauslösung: Was tun?*

Ich habe hier seit Jahren das gleiche - liegt an der (Ur-)alten Elektroinstallation hier im Haus (ich hab auch 30V Spannung auf ABGESCHALTETEN Lampenanschlüssen und da kommen auch mehrere Ampere bei nem Kurzen (durchs Messgerät), also nichts rein induktives).
Da ich ebenfalls den Fehler nie finden konnte der dazu führt dass hier alle paar Wochen im Winter und alle paar Tage im Sommer (ist temperaturabhängig^^) die eine Sicherung fällt an der fast meine ganze Wohnung hängt () und der Elektriker nach öffnen der verkleidung im Sicherungskasten bleich wurde im Gesicht (ein großes Knäuel aus braunen Litzen ohne Beschriftung, hat halt in der Nachkriegszeit jemand selbst gebaut) ist meine Übergangslösung eine USV vorm PC die ausreicht um die Zeit zu überbrücken bis ich an der Sicherung war.

Lebensgefährlich ist das nur dann wenn man sich doof dranstellt oder es nicht weiß wie beschissen das hier ist. Ich habe aber nunmal keine Wahl. Die Elektrik im Haus neu zu machen würde geschätzte 25.000€ kosten (was sich in dem Bau hier niemals lohnt und er gehört mir auch nicht) und umziehen ist aktuell auch nicht drin.

Aber zu den Fragen:
Ich bezweifle, dass Sicherungen in dem Sinne altern wie etwa Kondensatoren. Die Sicherungen bei mir sind ein halbes Jahrhundert alt und gehen alle noch. Könnte aber schon sein dass die irgendwann angangen sporadisch auszulösen obwohl der Auslösestrom bei weitem nicht erreicht wurde.
Aber auch hier: Es ist kein Problem nen 3000W-Wasserkocher + 2 PCs kurz zusammen zu verwenden bei mir was die 15A der Sicherung mindestens ausreizt... da fällt nix. Und dann fällt sie irgendwann random nachts wenn nichts an ist außer vielleicht der Kühlschrank und mein Nachttischwecker. 

Grundsätzlich fallen tut sie übrigens beim treten der Steckerleiste (anschalten), der Einschaltstrom zum befüllen des Primärcaps des Netzteils scheint zu groß zu sein (obwohl ein DPP11 nen Einschaltstrombegrenzer hat). Wenn ich dagegen die Stecker von TFT, PC und Audioanlage einzeln einstecke fällt nichts.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: sporadische Sicherungsauslösung: Was tun?*

Danke für Eure Hinweis, habe es gefunden. War die Steckdose in der Küche mit dem Wasserkocher. Gerät geht, darum bemerkte ich es nicht, aber die Steckdose ist schwarz, die schaute ich mir grade alle an. Kabel angeschmort und die Kupferleitungen haben fast Kontakt.     Das waren Handwerker im Zeitstress, ich mach das lieber selber in Ruhe und ordentlich. Inschinöre dürfen das. 

Repariere ich gleich und schau mal, ob es besser wird. Hatte schon das Gruppenregulierte S7450W in Verdacht, dass hätte es ja sein müssen, ich sah meinen Stadtteil schon abbrennen...  



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> ....Lebensgefährlich ist das nur dann wenn man sich doof dranstellt ....


Ich habe keine Lust auf Kabelbrände. Hatte ich einmal eim Keller beim langen Dremeln, das auf einmal eine Deckendose zum Verteilen erst stank und dann brutzelte ich etwas. Da war mit Heizung, 500W Strahler und ein paar Geräten so viel Verbrauch, wie die 70 Jahre davor nicht. Das gab mir zu denken, wenn so etwas in Wänden mit brennbarem Material passiert, z.B. unter der Gardine



IICARUS schrieb:


> Ansonsten können es auch Spannungsspitzen sein wenn ein Gerät einschaltet.
> Zum Beispiel Rechner einschalten oder der Kompressor des Kühlschrank usw.


ch ziehe den Wasserkocher sonst immer aus der Steckdose, diesmal nicht. Ich ahne, der ist immer wieder angesprungen, und ausgehangen, das dauert, bis 1l verdampft ist. War wohl zu viel Dauerlast für die alten Leitungen. Die Leitungen haben noch Stocffisolierungen, also irgendwas um 1930...


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: sporadische Sicherungsauslösung: Was tun?*

Mann so ein "Glück" wie du hätt ich auch gerne gehabt mit der Fehlersuche^^


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: sporadische Sicherungsauslösung: Was tun?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Mann so ein "Glück" wie du hätt ich auch gerne gehabt mit der Fehlersuche^^


"Glück" passt schon, ich werde jetzt trotzdem in der Küche jede Dose aufmachen und alle Lüsterklemmen wieder festziehen. Das ist alles so ur alt hier...


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: sporadische Sicherungsauslösung: Was tun?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das ist alles so ur alt hier...



Scheint am Job zu liegen... alle näheren Bekannten von mir die irgendn Ingenieursstudium mit Physik drin absolviert haben (einschließlich mir) wohnen in ner uralten Bude - und die älteste von allen ist bewohnt von einem Freund, der letztes Jahr in Physik promoviert hat 
Immerhin hat letzterer vermutlich in naher Zukunft ausreichend Geld für ne hübsche Wohnung - denn guter Job und hübsche Frau (kurios für nen Naturwissenschaftler, ich weiß) ist bereits eingetroffen.


----------



## DKK007 (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: sporadische Sicherungsauslösung: Was tun?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Danke für Eure Hinweis, habe es gefunden. War die Steckdose in der Küche mit dem Wasserkocher. Gerät geht, darum bemerkte ich es nicht, aber die Steckdose ist schwarz, die schaute ich mir grade alle an. Kabel angeschmort und die Kupferleitungen haben fast Kontakt.     Das waren Handwerker im Zeitstress, ich mach das lieber selber in Ruhe und ordentlich. Inschinöre dürfen das.



Da solltest du dann aber die gesamte Steckdose austauschen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: sporadische Sicherungsauslösung: Was tun?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Da solltest du dann aber die gesamte Steckdose austauschen.


Darauf läuft es hinaus. Aber bisher ist Ruhe und nichts mehr passiert.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Scheint am Job zu liegen... alle näheren Bekannten von mir die irgendn Ingenieursstudium mit Physik drin absolviert haben (einschließlich mir) wohnen in ner uralten Bude


Ja, das hat etwas mit Lebensqualität zu tun. Altbauten sind anders geschnitten als moderne Wohnungen und bieten viel mehr Raumgefühl.


----------



## Oberst Klink (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: sporadische Sicherungsauslösung: Was tun?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Darauf läuft es hinaus. Aber bisher ist Ruhe und nichts mehr passiert.
> 
> 
> Ja, das hat etwas mit Lebensqualität zu tun. Altbauten sind anders geschnitten als moderne Wohnungen und bieten viel mehr Raumgefühl.



Ja, die alten Häuser haben zum Teil höhere Decken. Damals wurde großzügiger gebaut.


----------



## DKK007 (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: sporadische Sicherungsauslösung: Was tun?*

Kommt auf das alter des Hauses an. Vor 1900 hat man dann gerne noch gerade mal 1,80-2,00m Deckenhöhe.


----------



## efdev (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: sporadische Sicherungsauslösung: Was tun?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> "Glück" passt schon, ich werde jetzt trotzdem in der Küche jede Dose aufmachen und alle Lüsterklemmen wieder festziehen. Das ist alles so ur alt hier...



Statt festziehen zum nächsten Elektriker gehen und eine Hand voll Wago Klemmen geben lassen und die Lüsterklemmen ******* rauswerfen. 
Das ist immer das erste was ich mache wenn ich die sehe wo irgendwas passieren soll, alle alten Klemmen gegen was brauchbares austauschen dann schau ich weiter


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: sporadische Sicherungsauslösung: Was tun?*



efdev schrieb:


> Statt festziehen zum nächsten Elektriker gehen und eine Hand voll Wago Klemmen geben lassen und die Lüsterklemmen ******* rauswerfen.
> Das ist immer das erste was ich mache wenn ich die sehe wo irgendwas passieren soll, alle alten Klemmen gegen was brauchbares austauschen dann schau ich weiter


Guter Ansatz, Federvorspannung ist immer langlebiger als eine Verschraubung, weil das Kupfer mit der Zeit wegfließt


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: sporadische Sicherungsauslösung: Was tun?*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Ja, die alten Häuser haben zum Teil höhere Decken. Damals wurde großzügiger gebaut.



Stimmt, ich hab über 3 Meter Zimmerhöhe... und 1,75 max im Keller


----------



## T-Drive (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: sporadische Sicherungsauslösung: Was tun?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> "Glück" passt schon, ich werde jetzt trotzdem in der Küche jede Dose aufmachen und alle Lüsterklemmen wieder festziehen. Das ist alles so ur alt hier...



Wenn du schon die (Verteiler) Dosen aufmachst, ersetze die Lüsterklemmen durch Wagoklemmen. Der Federdruck ist immer gleich und nichts kann sich lockern. Ich mein die Doliklemmen, wie sie im Jargon genannt werden, sind eh nicht mehr zulässig, ausser natürlich im Bestandsschutz.


edit.
Oh, sackzement. Habe efdev glatt übersehn.


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: sporadische Sicherungsauslösung: Was tun?*

Klingt danach das die ganze Bude gleich abfackelt. Da muss man nix mehr nachziehen, da müssen alle Kabel, alle Dosen und der Verteilerkasten neu.
Ich würde solange die Sicherungen alle rauslassen. Wenn das eine Mietwohnung ist, dann muss der Vermieter das sofort erledigen.
Wenn der sich weigert einfach bei der Feuerwehr anrufen das deine Steckdose qualmt. Wenn die einmal da waren, dann muss das auf jeden Fall gemacht werden.


----------



## efdev (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: sporadische Sicherungsauslösung: Was tun?*



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Klingt danach das die ganze Bude gleich abfackelt. Da muss man nix mehr nachziehen, da müssen alle Kabel, alle Dosen und der Verteilerkasten neu.



Wenn es danach geht gäbe ist in der Stadt bald gar keine Wohnungen mehr 
Das ist einfach nicht realistisch auch wenn du nicht völlig unrecht hast.


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: sporadische Sicherungsauslösung: Was tun?*



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Klingt danach das die ganze Bude gleich abfackelt. Da muss man nix mehr nachziehen, da müssen alle Kabel, alle Dosen und der Verteilerkasten neu.



Willkommen in der Realität: Gefühlt die Hälfte aller Wohnungen da draußen hat veraltete Elektroeinrichtungen, ich schätze in jeder 10. Wohnung an der Grenze zu "gefährlich".
Neu gemacht wirds in den seltensten Fällen, einfach weil man nicht ausbessern darf (ein elektriker wird dir das niemals abnehmen, aus seiner Sicht auch völlig zurecht) und alles komplett neu zu machen ein riesen Aufwand ist und irre teuer wird. Resultat ist: In vielen Altbauten sind die Sicherungen noch zum herausdrehen.

Die gesetzlichen Rahmenbedingungen sind einfach nicht günstig um seine Elektroinstallation auf neuestem Stand zu halten oder gar zu bringen. Und die allerwenigsten haben mal so eben ein paar Zehntausen Euro über um was zu erneuern was ein großer Aufwand ist und (aus Normalbürgersicht) nicht mal notwendig ist.


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: sporadische Sicherungsauslösung: Was tun?*

Also ich wollte nicht in einer Wohnung leben, wo zwischendurch mal die Steckdosen brennen. 

Wenn ich an HV-Systemen im Auto arbeite, dann müssen selber Bauteile mit nur eventuell minimaler Beschädigung sofort getauscht werden. Die ganze Anlage ist selbstüberwachend, der Isolationswiderstand von allen stromführenden Bauteilen wird ständig überwacht. Es wird alles doppelt gesichert, damit es nicht manipuliert werden kann, um maximale Sicherheit zu erreichen.

Auf der anderen Seite zieht man in der Wohnung nach einem Kabelbrand die Lüsterklemmen wieder fest.  Sorry irgendwas passt da nicht zusammen. Ich empfehle für einen gemüdlichen Abend in der Wohnung mit den brennenden Steckdosen einfach mal russisches Roulette auszuprobieren! Sorgt für Spiel+Spaß in rustikalem Ambiente mit knisternden Steckdosen. 



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Willkommen in der Realität: Gefühlt die Hälfte aller Wohnungen da draußen hat veraltete Elektroeinrichtungen, ich schätze in jeder 10. Wohnung an der Grenze zu "gefährlich".
> Neu gemacht wirds in den seltensten Fällen, einfach weil man nicht ausbessern darf (ein elektriker wird dir das niemals abnehmen, aus seiner Sicht auch völlig zurecht) und alles komplett neu zu machen ein riesen Aufwand ist und irre teuer wird. Resultat ist: In vielen Altbauten sind die Sicherungen noch zum herausdrehen.
> 
> Die gesetzlichen Rahmenbedingungen sind einfach nicht günstig um seine Elektroinstallation auf neuestem Stand zu halten oder gar zu bringen. Und die allerwenigsten haben mal so eben ein paar Zehntausen Euro über um was zu erneuern was ein großer Aufwand ist und (aus Normalbürgersicht) nicht mal notwendig ist.


Wenn die Feuerwehr ein paar mal bei dir aufgelaufen ist, wird das Haus eventuell für den Zutritt gesperrt, spätestens dann muss was gemacht werden. Da kann sich dann kein Vermieter mehr vor drücken. Im eigenen Haus wäre man schön blöd, wenn man die gammel Installation so lassen würde.


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: sporadische Sicherungsauslösung: Was tun?*



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Also ich wollte nicht in einer Wohnung leben, wo zwischendurch mal die Steckdosen brennen. .


Ich auch nicht - aber ich habe momentan keine (wirtschaftlich sinnvolle) Wahl.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn die Feuerwehr ein paar mal bei dir aufgelaufen ist, wird das Haus eventuell für den Zutritt gesperrt, spätestens dann muss was gemacht werden. Da kann sich dann kein Vermieter mehr vor drücken. Im eigenen Haus wäre man schön blöd, wenn man die gammel Installation so lassen würde.


Die Feuerwehr kommt dann hier her wenn das Haus brennt oder wenn ich (oder meine Großmutter die Eigentümerin ist) sie anrufe. Sonst wird das niemals passieren und niemand wird mir den Zutritt sperren.
Kurz: Ich bin weder Eigentümer noch Mieter noch Vermieter. Ich wohne hier nur im Familienbesitz ohne jegliche Bindung. Und die Eigentümerin ist so alt und technisch im negativen Verständnisbereich dass ich ihr das nicht mal erklären könnte wenn ich wollte. Und selbst wenn sie es verstünde - niemand von uns hat annähernd so viel geld übrig um das ganze Haus hier elektrisch neu zu machen (was sich nicht mal lohnt da alles andere wie Isolierung, Wasser, Heizuing usw. auf dem gleichen Stand von 1950 ist...).


----------



## efdev (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: sporadische Sicherungsauslösung: Was tun?*

Im eigenen Haus muss es auch mal bezahlt werden ist eben einfach nicht immer möglich da es je nach Haus einer Entkernung gleich kommt  
Das selbe bei Wohnungen dann ruf ich 3x die Feuerwehr und darf mir dann eine neue Wohnung besorgen super und bei dem Vermieter krieg ich dann auch schon mal keine mehr 

Du magst zwar recht haben aber es ist wie so oft mit der Praxis aktuell nicht vereinbar da muss man wohl mit leben.


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: sporadische Sicherungsauslösung: Was tun?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Die Feuerwehr kommt dann hier her wenn das Haus brennt oder wenn ich (oder meine Großmutter die Eigentümerin ist) sie anrufe. Sonst wird das niemals passieren und niemand wird mir den Zutritt sperren.


Ja und genau das würde ich machen, wenn ich in einer Mietwohnung mit total kaputter Elektroinstallation wohnen würde und der Vermieter nicht hinterher kommt und die ganze Anlage neu machen lässt.
Wenn deiner Großmutter das Haus gehört, dann würde ich mal ein erstes Wort mit ihr reden das es so nicht geht. Du zahlst ja auch schließlich Miete und möchtest sicher nicht im Schlaf verbrennen.



efdev schrieb:


> Im eigenen Haus muss es auch mal bezahlt werden ist eben einfach nicht immer möglich da es je nach Haus einer Entkernung gleich kommt
> Das selbe bei Wohnungen dann ruf ich 3x die Feuerwehr und darf mir dann eine neue Wohnung besorgen super und bei dem Vermieter krieg ich dann auch schon mal keine mehr
> 
> Du magst zwar recht haben aber es ist wie so oft mit der Praxis aktuell nicht vereinbar da muss man wohl mit leben.


Ich weis ja nicht wie wichtig dir dein praxisnahes Leben ist, aber ich würde es nicht wegen so einem lächerlichen Problem wie einer Elektroinstallation aufs Spiel setzen. Dann lieber 10x Feuerwehr rufen und 2 Mal umziehen.

btw... Ich erneuere Steckdosen sogar schon, wenn der Stecker zu warm wird bei höherer Belastung. Die Kontakte sind halt irgendwann müde.


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: sporadische Sicherungsauslösung: Was tun?*



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn deiner Großmutter das Haus gehört, dann würde ich mal ein erstes Wort mit ihr reden das es so nicht geht.



Wie gesagt, sie versteht das nicht.
Beispielgespräch:
Oma: "Warum haben wir eine so hohe Stromrechnung?"
Ich: "Hauptsächlich weil wir das ganze Warmwasser über Boiler und Durchlauferhitzer erzeugen"
Oma: "Das kann nicht sein"
Ich: "Wieso?"
Oma: "Na das ist Wasser und kein Strom. Du hast keine Ahnung!"

Noch Fragen?^^



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Du zahlst ja auch schließlich Miete


Nein. Zahle ich nicht. 
Ich lebe hier völlig kostenlos (außer natürlich Strom/Wasser/Heizung usw.) und pflege/helfe als Gegenleistung meine(r) Großmutter.


Das wird so lange gehen bis
a) Meine Oma so pflegebedürftig wird dass ich es nicht mehr machen kann
b) Meine Oma stirbt
c) Das Haus tatsächlich abbrennt (aber so schlimm ists hier noch nicht, ehrlich)


Das bei mir alle paar Monate auch mal die Sicherung fällt ist dabei für mich ein sehr kleines problem.


----------



## efdev (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: sporadische Sicherungsauslösung: Was tun?*



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich weis ja nicht wie wichtig dir dein praxisnahes Leben ist, aber ich würde es nicht wegen so einem lächerlichen Problem wie einer Elektroinstallation aufs Spiel setzen. Dann lieber 10x Feuerwehr rufen und 2 Mal umziehen.
> 
> btw... Ich erneuere Steckdosen sogar schon, wenn der Stecker zu warm wird bei höherer Belastung. Die Kontakte sind halt irgendwann müde.



Noch steht das Haus und das wird es wohl auch noch in einigen Jahren selbst mit der bescheidenen Elektroinstallation.
Wenn du mir das ganze aber bezahlst mache ich gerne alles neu  
Bis dahin muss ich damit wohl leben oder in den Stall umziehen


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: sporadische Sicherungsauslösung: Was tun?*



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Klingt danach das die ganze Bude gleich abfackelt. Da muss man nix mehr nachziehen, da müssen alle Kabel, alle Dosen und der Verteilerkasten neu.
> Ich würde solange die Sicherungen alle rauslassen. Wenn das eine Mietwohnung ist, dann muss der Vermieter das sofort erledigen.
> Wenn der sich weigert einfach bei der Feuerwehr anrufen das deine Steckdose qualmt. Wenn die einmal da waren, dann muss das auf jeden Fall gemacht werden.


Scherzkeks, klingt nach einem typischen Mieter, der einen in den Wahnsinn treibt. Keine Ahnung, aber losbrüllen.   

Was ist das Problem? Die Steckdose ist neben dem Herd, über dreißig Jahre ist Fett rein gezogen, es ist ein dicker Belag, vermutlich von den Vormietern. Ich habe dazu mit einem Wasserkocher vor der Steckdose über Jahre Wasserdampf in der Steckdose gebracht. Darum machte es kurz "Rums"....

Was kann der Vermieter dafür?  Ich werde der Steckdose ersetzen, alles reinigen und den Wasserkocher umstellen. Warum soll ich dafür Handwerker ins Haus holen? Ich bin doch nicht wahnsinnig. Die Leitungsverlegung neulich für den neuen Heizungsthermostat war der letzte Höhepunkt dieser Pfuscher nach einer neuen Gasleitung, die dreimal undicht war. Neeee, was ich selber machen kann, mache ich selber.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> ....Oma: "Na das ist Wasser und kein Strom. Du hast keine Ahnung!"....


Genau wie hier im Forum, da schreibst auch ständig dummes Zeug. Z.B. irgendwas von CPU-Temperatur soll abhängig von der Spannung sein und so. Was hat denn Strom mit Wärme zu tun?  _"Du hast keine Ahnung!"_  

Immerhin scheint Deine Oma noch eine gefestigte und starke Meinung zu haben, dann wünsche ich Euch beiden noch viele Jahre Freude zusammen. Aber das mit dem Warmwasser und den Stromkosten würde ich ihr wirklich in Ruhe erklären. Langsam und mit einfachen Worten.


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: sporadische Sicherungsauslösung: Was tun?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Scherzkeks, klingt nach einem typischen Mieter, der einen in den Wahnsinn treibt. Keine Ahnung, aber losbrüllen.
> 
> Was ist das Problem? Die Steckdose ist neben dem Herd, über dreißig Jahre ist Fett rein gezogen, es ist ein dicker Belag, vermutlich von den Vormietern. Ich habe dazu mit einem Wasserkocher vor der Steckdose über Jahre Wasserdampf in der Steckdose gebracht. Darum machte es kurz "Rums"....
> 
> Was kann der Vermieter dafür?  Ich werde der Steckdose ersetzen, alles reinigen und den Wasserkocher umstellen. Warum soll ich dafür Handwerker ins Haus holen? Ich bin doch nicht wahnsinnig. Die Leitungsverlegung neulich für den neuen Heizungsthermostat war der letzte Höhepunkt dieser Pfuscher nach einer neuen Gasleitung, die dreimal undicht war. Neeee, was ich selber machen kann, mache ich selber.


Ich wohne in nem Haus, zur Miete wohnen macht keinen Sinn. Da wird immer alles sofort repariert, ich lasse mit Sicherheit keine gammelige Elektroinstallation vor sich hinfunken. 

Du investierst dein eigenes Geld in eine Mietwohnung? Wenn du meinst... Kostet ja auch nix das ganze Elektrozeugs... 20€ für ne Steckdose oder nen Lichtschalter und dann die Wände aufbrechen...
Der Vermieter hat dafür zu sorgen das die Elektroinstallation i.O. ist, daran hat der Mieter nichts zu suchen und schon gar nicht wenn man keine Ahnung davon hat. Ich nehme mal schwer an das du davon keine Ahnung hast, sonst hättest du ja nicht gefragt, sondern dein Multi geholt und den Fehler gefunden.


----------



## keinnick (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: sporadische Sicherungsauslösung: Was tun?*

Zur Miete zu wohnen macht keinen Sinn? Bei Dir ist die Welt häufig recht einfach gestrickt. Nicht jedem ist es möglich im eigenen Haus zu wohnen und nicht jeder möchte das. Der Grund dafür muss nicht mal im Finanziellen liegen. Was würdest Du machen, wenn Du nicht noch zu Hause bei den Eltern wohnen könntest (tust Du doch, oder?) oder Deine Eltern aus welchen Gründen auch immer, auch zur Miete wohnen würden?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: sporadische Sicherungsauslösung: Was tun?*



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Du investierst dein eigenes Geld in eine Mietwohnung? Wenn du meinst...


Das ist keine Investitionsleistung, das ist Miete. Und mit 6,-€ pro m² so billig, dass sich ein Kauf nicht lohnt. Die Wohnungen in der Größe gegen für 200.000,-€ weg, dafür kann ich 45 Jahre die aktuelle Miete zahlen. Schöner Altvertrag mit festgelgter Miete. Ein Haus haben wir auch, aber da bin ich in der Woche nicht, verdammtes Arbeiten. Es sollte kein Angriff sein, es kam hoffentlich nicht böse rüber, darum die Smilies. Wäre es meine Wohnung, wäre es natürlich auf sinnvollem Stand. Das sind halt die Kompromisse. Wäre es gefährlich, mache ich es natürlich.

Deine Bedenken sind ja sinnvoll, aber ich will mir das Verhältnis zum Vermieter nicht verderben



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> ... Ich nehme mal schwer an das du davon keine Ahnung hast, sonst hättest du ja nicht gefragt, sondern dein Multi geholt und den Fehler gefunden.


Was ist schon "Ahnung haben"? Gefragt habe, um sinnvolle Tipps zu bekommen, zeitsparen und so. Ansonsten verstehen ich das System hinreichend, um damit leben zu können und es warten zu können.


----------



## efdev (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: sporadische Sicherungsauslösung: Was tun?*

Ist halt auch komplex so ne Steckdose und ein paar Klemmen auszutauschen


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: sporadische Sicherungsauslösung: Was tun?*



keinnick schrieb:


> Zur Miete zu wohnen macht keinen Sinn? Bei Dir ist die Welt häufig recht einfach gestrickt. Nicht jedem ist es möglich im eigenen Haus zu wohnen und nicht jeder möchte das. Der Grund dafür muss nicht mal im Finanziellen liegen. Was würdest Du machen, wenn Du nicht noch zu Hause bei den Eltern wohnen könntest (tust Du doch, oder?) oder Deine Eltern aus welchen Gründen auch immer, auch zur Miete wohnen würden?


Ich hätte mir ein eigenes Haus gekauft/gebaut. Aber da ich die Möglichkeit hatte zusammen mit meinen Eltern ein Haus zu kaufen, habe ich das selbstverständlich gemacht. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das ist keine Investitionsleistung, das ist Miete. Und mit 6,-€ pro m² so billig, dass sich ein Kauf nicht lohnt. Die Wohnungen in der Größe gegen für 200.000,-€ weg, dafür kann ich 45 Jahre die aktuelle Miete zahlen. Schöner Altvertrag mit festgelgter Miete. Ein Haus haben wir auch, aber da bin ich in der Woche nicht, verdammtes Arbeiten. Es sollte kein Angriff sein, es kam hoffentlich nicht böse rüber, darum die Smilies. Wäre es meine Wohnung, wäre es natürlich auf sinnvollem Stand. Das sind halt die Kompromisse. Wäre es gefährlich, mache ich es natürlich.
> 
> Deine Bedenken sind ja sinnvoll, aber ich will mir das Verhältnis zum Vermieter nicht verderben


Und nach 45 Jahren Miete fliegst du raus und hast genau... ...0. Hätte man das Geld in ein Haus gesteckt, wäre es noch da.  Aber naja ist jedem selber überlassen.

Naja wenn du lieber mit nem guten Verhältnis zu deinem Vermieter einen Kabelbrand hast, kann ich da wohl nicht mehr viel gegen sagen. Mehr wie Tips geben kann ich leider nicht. Es gibt auch Leute, die springen ohne Fallschirm aus einem Flugzeug. Das ist zwar leichtsinnig aber gewollt.


----------



## T-Drive (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: sporadische Sicherungsauslösung: Was tun?*

Also echt man kann es auch übertreiben. Wegen nem Wackelkontakt inner Steckdose die ganze Hausinstall zu erneuern ist weder Pflicht, Vorschrift oder nötig. Die Installationen haben Bestandsschutz und solang keine Kabel mit Alufolie geflickt aus der Wand hängen und die Dosen sauber verklemmt sind kann man den Ball flach halten.

Beim Thema Miete zahlen muss ich Mr. BadFrag allerdings 100 vH. recht geben.


----------



## taks (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: sporadische Sicherungsauslösung: Was tun?*

Beim dem Video kam mir grad dieser Thread in den Sinn 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=69yswP-MSvQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## efdev (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: sporadische Sicherungsauslösung: Was tun?*

Da war ein Hobbymeister am Werk nicht schlecht das muss man erstmal zuverlässig schaffen


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: sporadische Sicherungsauslösung: Was tun?*

Soooo, heute war endlich mal ein ruhiger Tag, um mir alles anzuschauen. Die Lösung ist so banal wie erschreckend.

*Foto1:* Die Steckdosen, direkt über dem Herd, von Außen. Deutlich sind die schwarzen Schmauchspuren zu sehen.
Und ja, besser Putzen geht, die letzten drei Wochen kam aber kein nasser Lappen in die Nähe der Steckdose, die 
waren  "Kindersicher" mit einem alten Verschluss gesichert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Foto 2: *Aufgeschraubt und wundern. Darum ist innen alles sauber und außen ist es verschmort???




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Foto 3: *Der verdammte Stecker war es. Reisewasserkocher mit der Option, in ganz Europa und den USA genutzt
 werden zu können. Da gab es durch was auch immer auf dem Stecker einen Kurzschluss. Das Netz selber ist in der 
Küche ziemlich neu, die wurde vor zehn Jahren renoviert und der Vermieter bestätigte, das alles neu wurde, nur
der Rest der Wohnung nicht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



=> Der Wasserkocher flog gleich in den Müll! Danke nochmal für Eure Ideen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: sporadische Sicherungsauslösung: Was tun?*

Die Kontakte der Steckdose sind komplett hinüber...

Kann man doch gut sehen das die total abgebrannt sind.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: sporadische Sicherungsauslösung: Was tun?*



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Die Kontakte der Steckdose sind komplett hinüber...
> 
> Kann man doch gut sehen das die total abgebrannt sind.


Da gab es einen Kurzen mit dem unnötigen Mittelstecker, der den Abstand der beiden Stromführenden Pole massiv verringert, der ist ziemlich weggeschmolzen. Ich hätte nir gerne gewusst, warum.


----------



## taks (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: sporadische Sicherungsauslösung: Was tun?*

Wasserkocher=Wasser=Wasser am Stecker?


----------



## SilasHammig (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: sporadische Sicherungsauslösung: Was tun?*

Den "unnötiger" Mittelstecker ist der Schutzleiter, wäre der nicht gewesen hätte es wahrscheinlich schön weiter gekokelt


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: sporadische Sicherungsauslösung: Was tun?*



SilasHammig schrieb:


> Den "unnötiger" Mittelstecker ist der Schutzleiter, wäre der nicht gewesen hätte es wahrscheinlich schön weiter gekokelt


Der wird bei uns aber nicht genutzt 

Der ist nur für die andere Stecksysteme.
Und durch die Multisteckvariante wurde
der sinnvolle Abstand zwischewn den Polen
glatt halbiert


----------



## dekay55 (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: sporadische Sicherungsauslösung: Was tun?*

Der Wird genutzt, entweder is das nen Altbau mit TN-C und PEN Leiter der auch als PE fungiert, oder das ist ein TN-C-S System dann hast du nen eigenen PE 
Und der Abstand verringert .... datt is humbug weil das immernoch weit auserhalb den Funkenstrecke ist von 230V mit 16Ampere. 

Warum das ding verkokelt ist, ganz einfach das ist China müll ohne TüV oder GS Prüfzeichen, manchmal sind die durchmesser der Stifte nämlich einfach Geringer als bei uns der zulässige Standart vorgibt, und dann gibt Funkenflug was das material so sehr erhitz das es irgendwas anfängt zu Fackeln. Auch schön am Stecker zu sehen Fake VDE Zeichen komplett ohne GS Zeichen geschweige den TüV Zeichen, Hauptsache alles daraufgestempelt was geht, und falls wirklich sporadisch mal nen Funke übergeflogen ist auf den Schutzleiter isses genauso nen Altbau mit PEN, siehe gleichen problem wie bei Incredibel Alk weiter unten. 

Und der "unnötige" Mittelstecker ist der Schutzleiter auch PE genannt, das Loch in der Mitte ist für Französische Steckdosen die vollkommen der VDE Norm entsprechen. 

Und das "problem" bei Incredibel Alk das ne Spannung zwischen Erde anliegt ist vollkommen "normal, da handelt es sich nämlich in der tat um ein uraltes TN-C System, das liegt am Wiederstand vom PEN Leiter, und wenn dann noch mehrere Phasenverkablung ungleichmässige belastung am Ausenleiter anliegt gibts ne Nullpunktverschiebung was dazu führen kann das am Gehäuse mit Schuko gegen Erde auch mal 400V anliegen können, daher ist das System eigentlich garnicht mehr zulässig, aber weiterhin in sehr vielen Altbauten anzufinden.


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: sporadische Sicherungsauslösung: Was tun?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Der wird bei uns aber nicht genutzt
> 
> Der ist nur für die andere Stecksysteme.
> Und durch die Multisteckvariante wurde
> ...


Bei euch ist nicht mal die Erdung angeklemmt?  Da kann man ja gleich nen Grill in die Wohnung stellen und anmachen.

Ist doch egal ob der Abstand halbiert wurde. Das ist für 230V mehr als genug. Wenn man da nicht grade Salzwasser reinkippt, springt da nichts über.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: sporadische Sicherungsauslösung: Was tun?*



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Bei euch ist nicht mal die Erdung angeklemmt? .


 

Was meinst Du mit "Erdung"? Den Schutzleiter?  Der ist natürlich angeklemmt,
oder meinst Du die Unsitte von unfähigen Elektriker, in Ermangelung von Schutz-
leitern die grün-gelben Kabel mit an den Null-Leiter zu legen? Das, genau das, führt
ganz oft dazu, das Geräte komplett unter Strom stehen, wenn der Nullleiter irgendwo
im System unterbrochen wird,

Meine Elektrik zu Hause ist nach DIN-Norm sogar mit FI-Schutzschalter verlegt, einzig
das explodierte Gerät hatte einen unüblichen Stecker. Was ist daran nicht zu verstehen?


----------

